# Bibelot Pups



## rebel66 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Has anyone bought a pup from Bibelot :adore: and can give me a ballpark price? (female, limited, pet) The reason I ask here is so that I don't have an audible heart attack when I call to inquire :ahhhhh: 

Silvers have such a dignified look and imo there aren't enough of them around anymore. They have a couple of breedings coming up this spring/summer.

I so want a pretty light coloured girl. I'm on a disability pension so I can't give an arm and a leg but I can make payments and my dogs live better than I do. Yes, I officially have MPS lol *


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

Susan's pups are $2300. Her silvers are gorgeous!I was on Susan's wait list for a puppy for this summer, but I found another excellent breeder of silvers here in NJ, where i live, Parrishill Standards, otherwise I would certainly have gone with Susan. 
Susan is a lovely woman- I really liked her a lot.
Good luck! It pays to save for the best


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with PAPoodles. I have known Susan on a personal level for over 50 years. She breeds quality Poodles who excel in all areas. She and my Mom co-owned Bibelot Cherod Tinsmith together, a sire of thirty litters of bright, gorgeous silvers, and he was the truest platinum I have ever seen. Paragon a member here owns his son Princie, who is a conformation champ, and Vibrant owns a child and grandchild of his who I believe are champions and titles in areas of obedience. Best of luck. I would act quickly. Her wait list is usually a couple of years long.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice choice. 

There are silver breeders out there that are very good that are much less than this though. Some things to consider is as you said, what you can afford and if you are open to shipping pup. 

Silvers are beautiful, by far my Favorite color. I like the various color changes a silver goes through. I have not seen silvers as platnum as Bibelots though. :angel2:


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Rebel,

I must tell Bibelots are unreal dogs!!!! I have the priveledge to own one! I paid a bit more than papoodles, but Princie is worth every penny! Who said money can't buy love... Thinker was the sweetest gentleman! The colour is the best! Texture of coat correct. Susan has been around, and is a wealth of knowledge.

Her dogs are a bit more solid. YEAH!!! Joy is a sweetheart, I think Susan said she was being bred. 

I have MPS too, and have 2 Silver girls to keep Princie happy.

Paragon


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Paragon said:


> I have MPS too, and have 2 Silver girls to keep Princie happy.
> 
> Paragon


And we'll see them all at the PCC Fun Day???  lol


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello Countryboy,

We are expecting pups that week,  and I can't leave home for more than a bit. I like to stick close to home to watch the newborns! I am soooo excited!!!! Looks like lots of fun though!

Paragon


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Paragon said:


> Hello Countryboy,
> 
> We are expecting pups that week,  and I can't leave home for more than a bit. I like to stick close to home to watch the newborns! I am soooo excited!!!! Looks like lots of fun though!
> 
> Paragon


You mentioned expecting pups - I think that means you are now obligated to post as many pics of the litter as you want. :alberteinstein:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Did the OP get a Bibelot puppy? Paragon's boy Princie, who is a Thinker son, just became a Daddy yesterday! Boys and girls...


----------

